

Joe Stump presentation: Starting your Startup - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/2011/fowa-vegas/sfxcz/

======
wccrawford
Lotta good info in there. I especially like the bit at the beginning that says
you need to have a passion to run a startup.

While it isn't -technically- true, I think it helps a LOT.

------
DanielRibeiro
So many important tips, ranging from team and financing, to product.

------
alabut
Slides here: <http://www.slideshare.net/joestump/starting-your-startup>

~~~
ojbyrne
I flagged this submission because lanyard adds little if anything to the
slides on the page. In my opinion that link should have been posted.

------
benologist
Wish it went into more detail on the "you can be fired from your own company"
point, that's such a scary proposition.

~~~
rmason
You didn't know that if you accept venture capital there's a 60% chance you
will be gone from the company within a year?

Despite the fact there's no conclusive evidence that a company is better off
with the founder gone. For every Cisco example you can cite there's an Apple
one to counter it.

I'd be very curious how many YC companies had one or both founders leave
within a year after raising VC money. I suspect your survival chances are much
better as a YC alumnus but lack the verification.

~~~
benologist
I think it's a really interesting and underrepresented topic around here.
There must be some killer "how I got screwed out of my own company" stories
out there that would be awesome to learn from, and to balance out the
built/raised/sold success stories we lap up cause we all want to read/learn
from what went right.

~~~
semanticist
No one wants to tell those stories - coming across as bitter about a previous
deal doesn't gain them anything and could sour investors/partners in the next
thing they try.

------
joelhaasnoot
Looks like I'm doing things right :)

